# Dooby on holiday



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

This is Dooby in his holiday home this morning. He's been to the Costa Del Garden.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like he is enjoying his holiday home, I wish I had one, I want to go to Costa Del Garden


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It looks like he having fun on his vacation  But mabey he should come out from under his umbrella and get some sun


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

He was out in the garden for quite a few hours this morning, then when I wanted to get him back into his cage upstairs, he really didn't want to come out, he was really horrible, biting and charging at me.....anyway, I eventually got him on a perch with a toy as incentive and when he got upstairs, he was soooooo tired from all the fresh air that he has slept for ages this afternoon. LOL!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Dooby looks like he is enjoying himself, under his little towel umberella! :lol: They always seem to be tired when they have been outside, they just can't nap when they are out there-to many birds to shout 
about!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Awww so glad he had fun!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks like he enjoyed himself out there!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Dooby does look happy in his vacation bungalow. Boy, who has it better than him?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh I agree Kfontan, he's spoilt.....tut, fids of today, they don't know they are hatched! sheesh.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

:lol:

Noo.. Not spoiled. I always think it's great to do and give little special things for them or any pet. They are part of the family. 

I believe if it makes you and them happy, why not.

So order the flat screen and the red ferrari for Dooby!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I asked the Bank Manager and he laughed!!! I don't think I'll be ordering either the tv or the car.....well, not in this lifetime. LOL.


----------

